# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  centrer des lments dans une grid

## antho_gpz

Bonjour ma question vient d'un dbutant, je n'arrive pas  centrer des lments dans une grille et leur donner le mme poids.
J'ai essay plein de chose mais rien n'y fait



en jaune je n'arrive pas a centrer les label dans leur case et en vert, la mme chose plus leur donner la mme dimension.

les codes:


```

```

et



```

```

Merci de votre aide

----------


## wiztricks

Salut,

Lorsque vous crivez:


```
frame1.columnconfigure(0, weight=1)
```

vous donnez l'espace restant  la colonne 0.
Si vous voulez le rpartir uniformment sur toutes les colonnes, il faut le dire.


```

```

- W

----------


## antho_gpz

merci nickel a marche bien  ::):

----------

